# Which trigger to buy Pyramid or King Glock Ghost Rocket - anyone have experience with



## WRGADog (Jun 17, 2014)

either of these? Gun is G19 primarily used for self defense, I would like to end up with~3.5# trigger pull with reduced take up and over travel and shorter reset. First time post appreciate the advice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I would give serious consideration to doing this. That is a very light trigger for a Glock and because of the trigger's design, could prove to be a big mistake for self defense purposes. Think seriously about this before doing it. You can get a decently weighted trigger with a Glock with just a few simple mods and still have a good trigger for a carry gun.* My carry Glocks all come in at around 5 pounds, plus or minus a few ounces... with the exception of one which comes in a 5 pounds 7 ounces.

Some will tell you that there could be legal entanglements and liabilities if you use that gun with such a trigger. This is going to depend largely upon the state in which you reside and the temperament of the people and the prosecutor(s) who live and operate there. So you may want to look into this. Talk to an attorney who is knowledgeable in such matters and who has a history of defending people who have used deadly force in their defense. In my state, this is not a concern but in other states it very well could be a problem (yes, I have spoken to an attorney about this).

A gunsmith once "tuned" my primary carry gen3 Glock 23 to have a 3.5 pound trigger and I immediately went to an armorer and had him reinstall the factory striker spring to take the trigger back up to 5 pounds. As soon as I handled that "tuned" Glock, I know that it was a disaster waiting to happen.

So do yourself a favor and give this some real serious thought before going this root. Do your research first. It could save you a lot of heartache down the road.


* What I generally do to my Glocks is to install a Glock 3.5 connector, a GlockParts.com 6 pound trigger return spring, a smooth faced trigger on the compact or baby Glocks, and a thorough and careful polishing job to all of the internal contacting metal surfaces. On my gen4 G17, I also installed a gen3 trigger bar assembly. These simple mods take the trigger down to between 4 pounds 9 ounces to 5 pounds 2 ounces. Glocks, being the beasts they are, do not all come out of the box with the same triggers.


----------



## WRGADog (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Very true southern boy I have read many horror stories of triggers being altered and prosecuting attorneys having a field day with it at our expense !!


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

I would have to say the only trigger option that I haven't bought is one of the new fulcrum trigger assys. Because of many personal reasons I, for the past 10/12 years have never felt comfortable carrying a glock, period. Even though I have carried other semi-autos in the past.
This change of heart has been due to several "updates" that I have preformed on my glock, the biggest one being a caliber change from 357Sig to 40S&W. Second, upgrade in sights, should the factory sights work for you that would be a plus for things you don't need to change out. Purchasing a good holster rounded out my ready to carry the glock with one very important addition FOR ME! Stock 5lb. connecter and a New York 1 trigger spring. For me that (at this time)is the trigger setup that I'm comfortable with. This is a very personal call and there is no one walking the face of the planet that can make that call for you. Less than $60 will buy every connecter and spring that is made to alter the stock trigger pull. Try all of them (each for a few weeks) prior to deciding what you want in your carry weapon.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I have to agree with the above. I have a Glock 41 that I've changed all the springs, done the .25 trigger job on and installed the Ghost connector on. It's an absolute dream to shoot. But I'd never carry it. It's fine for a range toy or (it's current status) bedside gun. But it's too light to carry. Your chances of shooting yourself in the ass when holstering it are too high.


----------



## Liamettocs (Dec 30, 2014)

I have to say that I have heard many stories about "many stories" about prosecutors going after someone who shot in SD and had modified their trigger for a lower pull weight, but I have never actually heard such story myself, which makes me wonder if it is not more urban legend than fact.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

all my Glocks have the - OEM if is a good shot is a good shot, if you shoot a bystander because of a HEAVY trigger or have AD because of a LIGHT trigger you're in deep S**t any way, I carry 1911s with a 4lb triggers, I like to hit what I'm aiming at, but you do what is best for you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G19 has the Ghost Evo Elite connector and part of the spring kit installed. It weighs in at a tad over 5 pounds. It eliminates the overtravel and gets rid of the Glock "bump" in the trigger throw that you feel just before the trigger releases the striker. The gun is much easier to shoot accurately therefore safer in my opinion. I installed the kit and connector myself, and will do the same on any Glocks I purchase in the future.

GW


----------

